# NDA Fragrances thumbs down - Who's your fave?



## KSL (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it was AshleyR a while ago who posted that the NDA frag's aren't that great.  I have been using them for a while and bought several little bottles to try out the scents.

I just opened a lotion I did about 3 weeks ago and found that the scent had faded tremendously.  So Ashely, I think i agree with you now.

do you find a difference with staying power in different products?  Say MP base or CP base, or bath fizzies vs. lotions, butters vs. whatever?

Who do you like your fragrances from?


----------



## LJA (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't tried many suppliers yet, but have good luck with WSP and the one from Heaven Scent, I've gotten all seem to hold well.  I just ordered one from SOS, and it's barely there OOB.  I did purchase the lowest grade, so....of course, it won't be as good.  I think if I order from there again I need to get the (whatever it is) "extreme" or "ultra"...I forget the exact terminology they use, but the higher concentrates.

I didn't care too much for the 3 I've gotten from BCN, but love their other stuff.  I've also ordered from Le'Crissa's on eBay and she's really nice and her scents last a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

The heaven scents are nice oob , haven't had a chance to soap them yet.
Wholesalesoapplus WSP has free shipping on fo and eos to any customer.I haven't heard any bad reviews on WSP. I did order some from NDA and was not impressed at all. Will not order from them again.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com

Kitn


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 21, 2009)

I do M&P and get all of my fragrances from heavenscent.  They have great prices and smell just as great in the soap as oob!


----------



## TessC (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Day-Star, plus have had good ones from WSP, Southern Garden Scents, Southern Soapers, and a couple of other places. I always check forum archives and the Soap Scent Review Board to see what people are saying about the scent I'm looking at. There's not always a review, but a good % of the time I can see if it accelerates like mad or fades badly.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 24, 2009)

ND is really hit and miss, so I've learned. I have ordered about 50 different FO's from them now, and have only actually liked about 10 of them enough to sell.

Their Coconut FO is horrible. It smells okay out of the bottle, but in soap, and even lotion, it completely disappears. Can't smell it one bit!

I do really like their Pink Grapefruit, Fruit Slices (though that one is a little faint), and Bamboo & Teak. Those are probably my favs. Ocean Breeze is probably my least favourite (smells nothing like I expected it to - it is a VERY potent floral scent... blech!)

I also order FO's from Canwax and have noticed they are about 3x as strong as ND's. Canwax says they don't dilute their FO's, so I'm thinking ND must, for theirs to be SO much less fragrant. 

ND's prices are cheap though - it is worth it to buy some of their better FO's (and their customer service is top notch, that's what I really love about them!) Maybe when I get some time I'll make a list of all the FO's I've tried and let you guys know how they were...


----------



## KSL (Jun 29, 2009)

That would be fantastic.
Yeah, I think Canwax's FO's are defiantely better.

I used NDA's Mountain Rain, which is a scent I ADORE, but it faded in less than a month in lotion... 

Also, don't bother with Canwax's coconut FLAVOR OIL. I just made liek 40 lip balms with it and the scent/taste is non-existent.  Such a dissapointment.  I think i'm going to do a big brambleberry order for Flavors.... been hearing rave reviews on those.  I just hate having to order from the US and not having the chance to sniff first.  At least I can go sniff at Canwax......

I love the Bamboo & Teak from NDA.. its definately one of my faves!!
I used the organic liquid soap and put some of that scent in it and just love it.  That one lasted a long time.  I'm out of soap now so I think i'll make some more.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh, my favs are "peak" and brambleberry, i have had an ok exp with natures garden also, although their fos are not very strong. Aroma haven is good too, they have some awesome prices on clearance, their "lovespell" rocks.


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

my fave is Scent Works, but they ain't cheap.  I also like Daystar, AromaHave/RusticEscentuals, Symphony Scents (was Scent Shack), and Sweet Cakes.  There there is Save On Scents, and if you can get into a group buy- Agilex/IFT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Scentworks and Brambleberry...

Scentworks economy line EXCELLENT....Brambleberry's explaination concerning each scent excellent, even one they warned was "touchy in cp" has not faded in 3 months.

I wonder concerning the company NDA, which I've never heard of...how many "so-called" online companies might be springing up JUST to supply this very popular hobby, I've spent at least $600 in three months if not more and basically anyone with a jug of something, mail packing supplies and a way to the post office could call themselves a "supplier"...just food for thought :?


----------



## hem06 (Jul 10, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> Scentworks and Brambleberry...
> 
> Scentworks economy line EXCELLENT....Brambleberry's explaination concerning each scent excellent, even one they warned was "touchy in cp" has not faded in 3 months.
> 
> I wonder concerning the company NDA, which I've never heard of...how many "so-called" online companies might be springing up JUST to supply this very popular hobby, I've spent at least $600 in three months if not more and basically anyone with a jug of something, mail packing supplies and a way to the post office could call themselves a "supplier"...just food for thought :?



NDA has been around for many years.  

I do agree thier FOs kind of suck.  I have tried quite a few now and have not been very happy with them.  I think I will stick to ordering FOs from canwax and goatsmilkskincare.
I never order FOs from the US anymore. I am still waiting for an order of 3 FOs that I ordered on June 6. :evil: Sucks.


----------



## Euphoric (Aug 11, 2009)

I used the lemon blossom fo in a cp soap and after 3 weeks the scent was gone.  The scent smells great oob and may do well in other products but did not fare well in my cp soap.

I do buy most of my EO's from NDA and satisfied with them all and the service, but can agree a few of the FO's stink for cp soap. :wink:


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, so off the top of my head I'm gonna list the FO's I've tried from NDA and what I think of them. I've used ALL of them in CP soap - if I've noticed that they accelerated or did something else funny, I'll note it. If not, it behaved well!

Honey & Nut
Smells exactly like HONEY. It's good. Used it in CP months ago and the soap still smells great. Discoloured to a dark-ish tan colour.

Honey
Smelled floral and not very honey-like. The "Honey & Nut" was a truer scent. Discoloured to tan.

Ocean Breeze
Smells too floral-like and very strong, even when you use just a little. I wouldn't say it's BAD, but it doesn't smell like what I thought "Ocean Breeze" would smell like.... at all. It should be called floral something...

Fruit Slices
Smells very citrusy, doesn't fade. The FO is yellow so it discolours the soap slightly, but not much.

Lily of the Valley
Very nice light floral scent. Not overpowering - I like it!

Bamboo & Teak
Awesome manly scent. I swirled this soap with cocoa powder and the light scent of chocolate with the FO smells really, really awesome.

Lemon Blossom
Nice in lotion, but like a PP said, it fades in CP quickly.

Strawberry
Smells too "fake". It smells like plastic, kind of. Not what I was expecting.

Orange Creamsicle
Smells exactly like it and holds in CP soap, but it turned my pretty orange and white creamsicle soap BROWN.

Ruby Grapefruit
Very very nice! Scent holds in CP.... love this FO!

Acai Berry
Yuck. It smells berry-like, but I really didn't like it.

Blue Raspberry
Very true scent, but I didn't really like it in my soap.

Floral Bouquet
Nice floral scent... smells mostly like fresh roses and carnations. I've repurchased it a few times.

Sweet Pea
Very nice, but fades a little over time. I have 5 mo. old soap made with this and you can hardly smell the scent anymore.

Maple Sugar
Smells AWESOME!!!! Discoloured to a yellowish tan colour (looked like baby diahrrea.... LOL, but it smelled great!)

Northern Pines
I really like this one! It smells like a Christmas tree but is also very sweet. 

Bay Rum
Good. I'm not really a fan of the scent but it does smell like every other bay rum I've smelled.

Coconut Cream
Scent is pretty much non-existent in everything.

Happy Men Type
Love this for a mens soap! Smells like yummy cologne.

Mango Madness
Smells true, but I don't really like the scent in my soap. 

Red Currant & Thyme Tea
Very nice light scent... smells mostly like tea. 

....... I think that's it.  I've tried a lot... when I first started out I ordered pretty much all my FO's from them (until I learned the hard way $$$$$$$ that most weren't all that great).


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I am loving every scent I have soaped from WSP .I get dinged duty , but it is worth it . The quality is way up there, compared to what I have bought in Canada.

Santa's Pipe  - .OMG I love this scent , it smells like cherries and pipe tobacco .
very well behaved .Can't tell if it discolors , the soap is black.

Grapefruit - Very very nice scent , soaped beautifully , scent stays true so far .

Lemon Verbena - OMG another favorite , the scent is perfect , soap beautifully , no  color change.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 15, 2009)

*x*

www.herbalaccents.com 

i've just bought a few there recently but was very pleased. and she supplies comprehensive information for c/p soapers.

www.soapsupplies.net  she has a killer honey scent "sweet nectar" and a great orange- mandarin II

then peaks has been great so far, and southern soapers, too.


----------

